# Aoki Sig request. 15000 credits for the one i choose.



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just got my Lifetime Membership and i am looking for a cool Shinya Aoki Sig and Avatar to go with it. I will give 15000 credits for the one i choose thanks.

The Request: Shinya Aoki

Pics: Really awesome ones lol, I would like a one of him out of ring for my Avatar with his cool glasses on lol.

Title: Tobikan Judan

Sub-Text: Master of Flying Submissions


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: any


Size: any


Avatar: Yes please.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im very pleased with how this turned out.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im very pleased with how this turned out.


I like the way this turned out man well done.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im very pleased with how this turned out.


See what I meant? Simple yet artistic. Very very nice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, Plazz I know what you mean, really dig how the yellow jumps out though, the fact its such a vibrant color makes the sig IMO.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's probably your best sig IMO. The only thing you should change is the text. The font that I think would look best with this is Agency, on small size, black. Simple but beautiful.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think I have that one but I'll get it and give it a shot.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/fontbureau/fb-agency/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I edited my above post Plazz, once again Plazz knows best.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn toxic that sig is BadAss, deffinatly your best sig


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

There we go.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine:

*Sig*








*
Avatar*


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I dont think I have that one but I'll get it and give it a shot.


That sig looks sick Toxic. Amazing job, I love it!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I dont think I have that one but I'll get it and give it a shot.


Simply Awesome mate, I love that sig. I think we could have a winner already, but I'll give a few more days see what other peoples amazing talents come up with.




D.P. said:


> Mine:
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...


Another awesome one, but i think the Avatar pic is just a little low quality, it looks a little blurry.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I dont win its a conspiracy..........


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, i noticed that after, I'm gonna fix that up for you when I get back to my room DJ.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like Toxic is winner. Thanks DP for your attempt il give you a 1000 credits.

But may i ask Toxic to change the Avatar pic, because it looks like a few other people have the same one. I thought you could use this one.

http://www.dreamofficial.com/free/news/img/photo/1230531936/1230561246.jpg

could you make it the biggest you can get it too, thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries I'll get it for you either tonight or tommorow.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome mate, thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is this for a Avy?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> How is this for a Avy?


Perfect mate, cheers.


----------

